# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Обсуждение вопросов переноса данных из 7.7 в 8.1 (8.2)

## kozakpro

Цель теммы - взглянуть на вопрос процесса переноса, щаг за шагом, данных из конфигураций платформы 7.7 в 8.1 (8.2) глазами не программиста, а простого бухгалтера. Спецы, объясните от начала до конца методы переноса данных в 8.1 (8.2)

----------


## servoluks

мужики с кем побазарить по поводу игры lost planet 2

----------


## kozakpro

Ты темму читал И?!:confused:

----------


## Earlyguest

> Цель теммы - взглянуть на вопрос процесса переноса, щаг за шагом, данных из конфигураций платформы 7.7 в 8.1 (8.2) глазами не программиста, а простого бухгалтера. Спецы, объясните от начала до конца методы переноса данных в 8.1 (8.2)


Методы стандартной конфигурации просты до умиления.... т.е. в 7.7 бухгалтерии собираются остатки на заданное число и формируется операция. Все,что касается операции(т.е. аналитика)-то и переностися. В выгрузке из Зик в ЗУП То же самое, но там помимо этого переносятся еще движения по сотрудникам по результатам предыдущего периода, который ты сам задаешь во время выгрузки(это для того, чтобы начисления по среднему заработку за последни й год можно было собрать автоматически)... Вот.

----------


## radmir2000

В таком случае, что вы скажете, коллега, про дописанную комплексную?

----------


## Earlyguest

> В таком случае, что вы скажете, коллега, про дописанную комплексную?


А переносить никак в УПП планируетеИ? Вообще все что касается дописанных конфигураций,необходимо смотреть,что именно дописано и как... В зависимости от дописок Вам либо подойдут штатные средства,дибо будете ваять свой перенос(из Компл в УПП-работа крайне трудоемкая и неблагодарная...). Либо как вариант можно вообще не делать перенос, а тупо начать вести учет заново с использованием остатков предыдущих периодов, которые Вам придется завести соответствующими документами.

----------


## radmir2000

Ясно, что трудно...   Не переносить - отпадает...
Так как всё-таки это сделать? Опишите методу, средства...
Вот например остановился на "Конвертации данных". Базу выбрал и загрузил метаданные. А что дальше?

----------


## Earlyguest

> Ясно, что трудно...   Не переносить - отпадает...
> Так как всё-таки это сделать? Опишите методу, средства...
> Вот например остановился на "Конвертации данных". Базу выбрал и загрузил метаданные. А что дальше?


По какой причине отпадает? Я таких причин вижу только две. Одна из них не в вашу пользу,другая не в пользу бухгалтеров с которыми вы работаете..
Конвертацией данных можно легко сопоставить справочники, а вот документы переносить-это не проще чем написать новую обработку. Дря резанных баз стандартных метод нету..

----------


## radmir2000

Я имею ввиду перенос просто остатков. Бухия против.
Поэтому необходимо перекинуть движения. Как это сделать в конвертации данных?
Или где взять приемлемые доки по ней?

----------


## Earlyguest

> Я имею ввиду перенос просто остатков. Бухия против.
> Поэтому необходимо перекинуть движения. Как это сделать в конвертации данных?
> Или где взять приемлемые доки по ней?


Почему противИ Просто Вы по не можете убедить бухгалтерию в обратном....(это 1 причина, которая Вас не красит). Чем мотивируютИ Приемлемые доки на диске ИТС, или книжку купить у франчей, или конфигурацию разгрести.

----------


## radmir2000

Хм...   А ведь просто спросил метод...
Против - потому что придется вести двойную бухгалтерию в начале года, а иначе как отчетность сдавать весной? Манагеры будут работать в 8 а бухия в 7? Задним числом меняется документ, база плывет, бухия идет ко мне и просит проверить и поправить...  Оно надо?
А без диска ИТС где-то можно скачать документацию?

----------


## Earlyguest

> Хм...   А ведь просто спросил метод...
> Против - потому что придется вести двойную бухгалтерию в начале года, а иначе как отчетность сдавать весной? Манагеры будут работать в 8 а бухия в 7? Задним числом меняется документ, база плывет, бухия идет ко мне и просит проверить и поправить...  Оно надо?
> А без диска ИТС где-то можно скачать документацию?



ХМ: При переносе Вам будет ОЧЕНЬ проблематично свести БУХ и Оперучет, т.к. перенос сопоставляет только реквизиты и переносит в соответствии с этими сопоставлениями... это касается любого переноса,хоть Самолепа,хоть Конвертации....т.е. он не формирует движений таким образом,чтобы все легло согласно учетной политике. А т.к. Вы не бухгалтер(мне так показалось... иначе бы Вы убедили бухов насчет остатков), то Вам будет очень проблематично отследить разбег такого плана. В восьмерке множество реквизитов не соответствует семерочным.....устал набивать.... Короче я бы убедил бухгалтерию, что посчитать весной прибыль ручками(сложить по 2 цифры) во много много раз лучше, чем издеваться над бедным программистом.... Если все же никак-то на диске ИТС есть правила конвертации для стандартных компл и УПП.... либо в инете поискать... и описание тоже в инете.. и ли в самой конфигурации.. Просто берете стандартные правила и конвертите в "Конвертации под свою конфигурацию."

----------


## radmir2000

Хорошо, спасибо и на этом...
Кстати, про прибыль...  Ручками посчитать экспортный НДС, при том что реализуем произведенную продукцию и её много - не лучше...

----------


## Earlyguest

> Хорошо, спасибо и на этом...
> Кстати, про прибыль...  Ручками посчитать экспортный НДС, при том что реализуем произведенную продукцию и её много - не лучше...


Для этого и рекомендуется собрать остатки. как бы то ни было все равно при непереносе оборотов все сводится к сложению пары цифр в каждой строке.

----------


## NeLena

ТоваИщи!Никто не сталкивался с такой вот неприятностью:При выгрузке-загрузке непосредственно из ИБ 8.1 сообщается о том, что она открыта и невозможно установить монопольный доступ.Не подскажите, в чем может быть дело.На самом деле база закрыта!

----------


## Sharik1c

> При выгрузке-загрузке непосредственно из ИБ 8.1 сообщается о том, что она открыта и невозможно установить монопольный доступ.Не подскажите, в чем может быть дело.На самом деле база закрыта!


Посмотреть активных пользователей, оборвать соединения.

----------


## NeLena

Earlyguest, дело в том, что я чуть умнее, чем вы обо мне думаете:база вообще закрыта!!В том -то и дело, непонятно, на что ругается.

----------


## radmir2000

Поделитесь правилами переноса 7.7 Комплекс - 8.2 УПП

----------


## NeLena

помогите советом!поставила 1_6_25_9(он только для 8.2),а как дальше ставить 1.6.26.3?(если он под 8.2 не работает)хотя порядок обновления таков:1_6_25_9->1.6.26.3Ищас мозг лопнет.

----------

